# Zaino



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anybody here use Zaino??


----------



## GTODan (Nov 9, 2004)

Wouldnt use anything else. Been using it for years, first on my GTP and now on my GTO.


----------



## patrun64 (Apr 23, 2005)

Many of us do. Been 9 years since I tried anything else.


----------



## Ultramatic (Jan 7, 2005)

Zaino is top of the line stuff...I love it.
If you can afford it, use it (about $100 for all they recommend)
For the money you can't beat Meguiar's NXT paste wax.($14.00)

Gotta Love It!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Tried Zaino. Klasse yields better results with far less work. Long story short: Klasse All-In-One to polish the paint and set up the base coat. Seal with Meguiar's #7 show glaze or Klasse High Gloss Sealant.

This isn't to badmouth Zaino -- as a lot of smart people out there with nice cars swear by the stuff.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I am tired of having to wax my car once a month to keep the water beading and the shine. I was using regular Carnuba Turtle wax. I was at the auto parts store looking for something different. Alot of different brands, alot of them Carnuba. I didnt see any of the Zaino stuff there. I found this "Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax". Its synthetic wax, maybe it will hold up better. Anyone tried anything like this? I dont know why the wax always disappears, I only wash it about once a week and I use a car wash soap (Mr. Clean Auto Dry Car Wash thing. Works real nice if you havnt tried it. No spots, wash n' run).


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*It's all in the process*

I'm sure Zaino works very well. I admire the loyalty of the Zainoites.

However, I believe the success is mostly because the Zainoites have bought into doing all of the steps that Zaino recommends - - - and they're the right steps for any product line.

If you're using the proper steps and products (high-pile chenille wash mitts and a good car soap for washing and microfibre towels for product removal) you can get great results with Mothers, Meguiars, Klasse, Liquid Glass or Eagle One without buying expensive "boutique" products. Choose a product that you like and use it often. Another very good "boutique" line is Tropi-Care.


Wash - to remove surface dirt and dust

Clay Bar - to remove imbedded contaminants like rail dust and anything else clinging to your paint

Pre-Wax Clean - to remove old waxes and do a little light polishing to remove the edges off of any swirls or marring that you may have inadvertantly introduced over time

Polish / Glaze - to replace some oils and nutrients to the finish and hide any remaining swirls or marring.

Wax - whether you're using a final coat of a good carnauba or a synthetic, this is the step where you seal everything else and keep it looking good longer.


Check out Autopia for lots of good detailing information.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I am tired of having to wax my car once a month to keep the water beading and the shine. I was using regular Carnuba Turtle wax. I was at the auto parts store looking for something different. Alot of different brands, alot of them Carnuba. I didnt see any of the Zaino stuff there. I found this "Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax". Its synthetic wax, maybe it will hold up better. Anyone tried anything like this? I dont know why the wax always disappears, I only wash it about once a week and I use a car wash soap (Mr. Clean Auto Dry Car Wash thing. Works real nice if you havnt tried it. No spots, wash n' run).


Just used the Meguiars NXT wax a couple weeks ago, after advice from a fellow GTO owner. It is a heck of a workout to get that all rubbed off with a microfiber towel, but it does look really nice and the water beading is great. I paid about $16 for it.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> Just used the Meguiars NXT wax a couple weeks ago, after advice from a fellow GTO owner. It is a heck of a workout to get that all rubbed off with a microfiber towel, but it does look really nice and the water beading is great. I paid about $16 for it.


Great, thank you. I didnt get a microfiber towel, just a bag of the white cotten terry towels. Thats about what I paid.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Great, thank you. I didnt get a microfiber towel, just a bag of the white cotten terry towels. Thats about what I paid.


I asked if I could use the regular cloth baby diaper-type cloths I usually use to clean my car, and they recommended the towel. Don't know if it makes much of a difference; probably easier to remove it with the white ones. Let me know how it works for you! :seeya:


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

they'll work fine. many use an orbital buffer to remove.

try the car wash. i was really impressed with the shine and how long it extends the life of the polish :cool


----------

